# Shoes, flats to be specific...



## martygreene (May 3, 2005)

Opinions on these shoes?
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7144574.html
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/2750171/c/3.html (maybe in rouge?)
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/3025808/c/3.html (in black, or maybe purple?)


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

hmmm.. i like the 1st and 3rd pair the best.. the first pair is super cute and the 3rd on looks very comfy..


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 3, 2005)

I like the first one the best


----------



## niecypiecy (May 3, 2005)

the first pair is my favorite


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 4, 2005)

Ditto, first one is nicest...


----------



## Nycutie182 (May 5, 2005)

I don't like any :\


----------



## Chelsea (May 6, 2005)

very very not my thing


----------



## GoldieLox (May 8, 2005)

1st is my fav as well.


----------



## leppy (May 16, 2005)

I like the first best


----------

